# Worming



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jul 3, 2010)

I looked around for a little bit, but I can't find on the topics on either sites about it.

I went to the feed store and picked up a bunch of supplies I needed. Feed, hay, a thing of calf manna for the does, and some dewormer pellets. 

I've always heard about using the cow pellets as a dewormer, since it's so much easier and cheaper than buying panacur paste (which I always somehow managed to find it online from the UK, in stead of the feed store. LOL!)

I don't know the brand (it's not next to me), but what's the dosage for rabbits? I know it's 0.5% fenbendazole. I'd like to do the whole herd really well, and past that have a small worming session once a month or two months. Some rabbits DO currently have pin worms, and some HAVE had them recently, and only got one/two days of panacur, since I had to spread it out.

I was planning on one pellet a day for 7 days, and then do one pellet per month, but I have NO idea if that's the right dosage or not. =/ Help?


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jul 12, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> I looked around for a little bit, but I can't find on the topics on either sites about it.
> 
> I went to the feed store and picked up a bunch of supplies I needed. Feed, hay, a thing of calf manna for the does, and some dewormer pellets.
> 
> ...


howdy,,iam a rehabber of exotics--i could not help but notice you are a breeder--i believe this link will help..http://www.medirabbit.com --sincerely james waller


----------



## pamnock (Jul 12, 2010)

The paste horse wormer Ivermectin is easy to use - give a pea sized amount to medium sized rabbits. Once a week for a month, then every two weeks. Pinworms are VERY difficult to completely eradicate, so lifetime treatment is recommended for infected rabbits.

Don'tuse the calf manna - it's a very high protein supplement that is unnecessary if your rabbit is receiving a good quality pellet for production. The high protein of calf manna can be very harmful to your rabbits and isn't a supplement that beginners should be messing with - especially with tiny breeds such as Netherlands.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jul 12, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> The paste horse wormer Ivermectin is easy to use - give a pea sized amount to medium sized rabbits. Once a week for a month, then every two weeks. Pinworms are VERY difficult to completely eradicate, so lifetime treatment is recommended for infected rabbits.
> 
> Don'tuse the calf manna - it's a very high protein supplement that is unnecessary if your rabbit is receiving a good quality pellet for production. The high protein of calf manna can be very harmful to your rabbits and isn't a supplement that beginners should be messing with - especially with tiny breeds such as Netherlands.


=/ Would you recommend not using the Safe-Guard pellets then? 

It was recommended to me by a friend. If you think it's completely unnecessary, I won't use it. But I've been having lactating does who are getting so skinny, you'd think I was abusing them. One doe, on a litter of 6 at them moment (and no way to move them around, since ALL my does have a litter of 5+), appears to be wasting away. I figure she won't die, just from having a litter... Since that seems counterproductive in the wild. She already eats a solid 1 1/2 cups of feed a day, quite a bit more than what they're usually allotted. I'm at a loss on that end, too. XD


----------



## pamnock (Jul 12, 2010)

If your does are getting thin, be sure they have plenty of access to water and give a small amount of carrots/apples/greens as well as increasing carbs/fats. Steam rolled oats and black oil sunflower seeds are a good choice. 

The protein is too high to make it a practical and safe choice for lactating dwarf breeds.


----------



## KariBunny (Sep 17, 2016)

Shaded Night Rabbitry said:


> I looked around for a little bit, but I can't find on the topics on either sites about it.
> 
> I went to the feed store and picked up a bunch of supplies I needed. Feed, hay, a thing of calf manna for the does, and some dewormer pellets.
> 
> ...




Hi did you every found out the dosage?


----------

